# travelling discus



## dmarcus (Apr 13, 2006)

hey everyone i am in an interesting pickle that i was hoping to get some immediate help with. I have just aquired 2 discus in NJ today (sunday) my home however is in boston and i will be travelling back tomorrow on monday. My tank at home can support these fish and im not too worried about them surviving once theyre in thee tanks, but the actual travelling process will be stressfull for them and i was wondering if anyone had any ideas about making thgis process as stressfree as possible. 

I have oredered fish online before and they were shipped in a cardboard box with foam and a hand warmer to keep thjem warm during hte journey, these fish were in there bags for 4 days and they all survived,i realize however that discus are particularly fragile and i will be travelling by bus and train so i will be able to hold them in my lap. There are two of them sio i was planning on having htem bagged in seperate bags, the woman can put some stresszyme in and than place them in a cardboard box with foam peanuts or newspaper, (although foam insulates heat better) I was thinking about putting in one of the skiing hand warmers so that they would stay warm cause they will be in hte bag for about 7-8 hours. Im gonna bring these fihs back one way tor the orhter so please dont try and convince me not to, i just want any ideas you guys might have on the best way to do this, thank you all in advance.


----------



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

I don't know much about Discus, but I think you should be fine. I've ordered lots of fish in the past, and pretty much everytime they've done fine. Those fish were sitting in the back of a truck over night, you're only traveling for 8 hours tops. I'd say give it a try


----------



## rcomeau (Apr 23, 2006)

Perhaps you can keep the water warm by using a regular aquarium heater. Plug it in via your cigarette lighter using a converter. $35 at Wal-Mart. >$100 at Radio Shack. (The converter is also good for plugging in laptops for the kids to watch DVDs on a laptop in the car.)


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> warm by using a regular aquarium heater


Wouldn't that melt the bag? If you have breathable bags, newpaper is better than styrofoam. I'd put Prime in the bag (use 4X the normal dose) to keep ammonia in check. If your hand carrying them, why not an insulated lunch bag with a strap.


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 13, 2006)

I got them home safe and sound, 8 hours in transit by 2 trains and 1 bus. Thanks emc7 i got a lunch box from sports authority and it worked like a charm. Theyre swimming around the tank now.


----------

